# M.A. Apologetics



## matt01 (Aug 23, 2004)

Has anyone looked into the M.A. in Apologetics program at Biola? They offer it both traditional and distanc/with 2 2-week modules. Sounds or looks interesting.

Of course the prices is way up there.


----------



## crhoades (Aug 24, 2004)

Check out the M.A. in Christian Thought at RTS Orlando. It's emphasis is also in apologetics and philosophy.

http://www.rts.edu


----------



## yeutter (Aug 24, 2004)

The Society of Christian Philosophers met at Biola this last spring.
I was favourably impressed by what I saw of there program.

Biola is however a fundamentalist premil school.


----------

